# Visiting Parents Visa processing time



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi All,

My parents are visiting my brother for first time on 1st week of june to my brother who is living there in sydney. We lodged visa application on VFS visa application centre on 14-Apr and they were done with the medicals by 24-25 April. It's more than 2 weeks now but there is NO news yet on their visa.
As per DIBP website :

600 Visitor	Tourist	15 days*	28 days
600 Visitor	Approved Destination Status	4 days	5 days
600 Visitor	Business Visitor	5 days	15 days
600 Visitor	Sponsored Family	39 days	61 days

processing time for normal 600 subclass visa is 15-28 days. It's getting close to 25 days now but no information on visa has arrived. I'm a bit confused and worried, hope we receive the visa soon.

Aus immigration & visa helpline (+ 912267866006) says, Visa Under Processing...

Can anyone suggest, if something i can do from my end to have clear picture on visa status as well. Also, since we attached Invitation letter from my brother in parents visa application, will this application be considered as normal Tourist or Sponsored Family ?? I'm skeptic for visa wait time on seeing this now 

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

irahul80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My parents are visiting my brother for first time on 1st week of june to my brother who is living there in sydney. We lodged visa application on VFS visa application centre on 14-Apr and they were done with the medicals by 24-25 April. It's more than 2 weeks now but there is NO news yet on their visa.
> As per DIBP website :
> ...


I have not heard of anyone who is coming on a short normal tourist visa to have been asked to do a medical test

Were they asked asked to undergo medical tests after you applied for the visa ?

I think your case will fall under sponsored family visa and hence the medical tests

How many days say did you ask in the visa application?

Cheers


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I have not heard of anyone who is coming on a short normal tourist visa to have been asked to do a medical test
> 
> Were they asked asked to undergo medical tests after you applied for the visa ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying @newbienz...
Yes, they were for asked for medical post their visa application. 
Even initially i thought of this as normal tourist application but my concerns are making me believe otherwise :|

I didn't got ur second ques ... I did asked the lady while submitting the application about the time, she said only australian embassy knows about it.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

irahul80 said:


> Thanks for replying @newbienz...
> Yes, they were for asked for medical post their visa application.
> Even initially i thought of this as normal tourist application but my concerns are making me believe otherwise :|
> 
> ...


How many days they do they want to stay in Australia?

Cheers


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> How many days they do they want to stay in Australia?
> 
> Cheers


Around 25 days ... As it will be winters, the plan was to have atleast 4 weekends. 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

*In the same boat!*



irahul80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My parents are visiting my brother for first time on 1st week of june to my brother who is living there in sydney. We lodged visa application on VFS visa application centre on 14-Apr and they were done with the medicals by 24-25 April. It's more than 2 weeks now but there is NO news yet on their visa.
> As per DIBP website :
> ...


Hi Rahul,

Did you get any update? My parents are also waiting for their visitor visa. They applied on 8th of April and no update so far. Last time they got their visa in 2 days. I called yesterday to VFS Global and they repeat the same status as on the website. 
They are supposed to travel on Friday which will have to be changed if no update by tomorrow.

Abhi


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Did you get any update? My parents are also waiting for their visitor visa. They applied on 8th of April and no update so far. Last time they got their visa in 2 days. I called yesterday to VFS Global and they repeat the same status as on the website.
> They are supposed to travel on Friday which will have to be changed if no update by tomorrow.
> ...


Hi Abhi.

Im also on the same boat as i have applied visiting visa for my wife on 17th April and medicals done in less than week. There is no update since then.

Please let me know if you have received any update from them.

Thanks 
Sruj.


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

irahul80 said:


> Thanks for replying @newbienz...
> Yes, they were for asked for medical post their visa application.
> Even initially i thought of this as normal tourist application but my concerns are making me believe otherwise :|
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul.

Im also on the same boat as i have applied visiting visa for my wife on 17th April and medicals done in less than week. There is no update since then.

Please let me know if you have received any update from them.

Thanks 
Sruj.


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

sruj said:


> Hi Rahul.
> 
> Im also on the same boat as i have applied visiting visa for my wife on 17th April and medicals done in less than week. There is no update since then.
> 
> ...


Hi sruj, sure would share any info which i'll receive. Meanwhile you get to hear anything do share in this thread.

Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Did you get any update? My parents are also waiting for their visitor visa. They applied on 8th of April and no update so far. Last time they got their visa in 2 days. I called yesterday to VFS Global and they repeat the same status as on the website.
> They are supposed to travel on Friday which will have to be changed if no update by tomorrow.
> ...


Hi Abhi,

This is insane and very disturbing, i understand AUS embassy must be reviewing too many visas for approvals but normal tourist visa gets approved in 15 or less days but by invitation/sponsored family type takes more than 1-1.5 month.
Atleast u can plan for later visit, i can't ..ours is AI non-refundable flight 
We were caught unaware as i mentioned in previous posts which is causing most irritation.
But lets be+ ... Will share if i get to hear anything..please can you share any info here as well ?

Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Usually they ask for medicals for any application for stay more than 3 months. I applied for my mother's visa and her medical was referred, so it will now take atleast 3 months. 

As a back-up I applied for my in-laws and they have been told not to book flights till they get the visa in hand which might take upto 40-45 days! So I guess the processing times have indeed increased these days.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Guys any update?


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> Usually they ask for medicals for any application for stay more than 3 months. I applied for my mother's visa and her medical was referred, so it will now take atleast 3 months.
> 
> As a back-up I applied for my in-laws and they have been told not to book flights till they get the visa in hand which might take upto 40-45 days! So I guess the processing times have indeed increased these days.


What ...3 months  
Hope i was not seeing this but this is insane. 
One question/doubt i've is : does adding flight tickets improves any chances of visa processing. Since i didn't​ attached those though application form does have it , but will it affect?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

irahul80 said:


> What ...3 months
> Hope i was not seeing this but this is insane.
> One question/doubt i've is : does adding flight tickets improves any chances of visa processing. Since i didn't​ attached those though application form does have it , but will it affect?


It has no effect either way on the outcome 

In fact Australian immigration recommends not to make travel arrangements till you get the visa

Cheers


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Usually they ask for medicals for any application for stay more than 3 months. I applied for my mother's visa and her medical was referred, so it will now take atleast 3 months.
> 
> As a back-up I applied for my in-laws and they have been told not to book flights till they get the visa in hand which might take upto 40-45 days! So I guess the processing times have indeed increased these days.


Hey friend,

Where did you find the processing time as 40-45 days?


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It has no effect either way on the outcome
> 
> In fact Australian immigration recommends not to make travel arrangements till you get the visa
> 
> Cheers


This is the second thing we overlook or i would say, we acted a bit late


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Same boat!*

Hello guys,

I'm also on the same boat. My parents are scheduled to travel on June 2 2017. They applied for visa on 28th April and got an acknowledgment on 1st May that Australian Consulate has receved their application and it's under process.

VFS guys had told my parents that it would take 4 weeks for Visitor visa (tourise stream) processing, as the load is very high at this time of the year.

Hopefully, they will get visa on time. Fingers crossed.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

hey guys.. 

No info yet.. its day 26..... still waiting.. glad that i did not book the tickets yet... not sure how many days it is going to take.

Thanks,
Sruj


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey Guyz,
Yupp it seems the wait is going to increase, no info on my end as well and its day 31 for me.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Day 33 for me and no update yet!


----------



## Miglani86 (May 14, 2017)

My parents applied tourist visa 600 on 17th April 2017. Medical done on 8th May 2017. Now waiting for their visa to come. As getting long these days visa to come !!


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

hey guys..

the week has begun and hopefully we get the visa's this week. 

Do we get to know till what date are the visa's issued.? We called them this morning and heard the same story - "your application is in process" 

Thanks,
Sruj.


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

Finally gud news arrived for us after 33 Days. Visas have arrived for my parents.

I wish for everyone who have shared on this thread and are waiting to get the visas real soon too. It's only wait that we all can do ...lets be positive !

Cheers


----------



## Miglani86 (May 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Its good to know that visas are coming. Thanks Irahul80 for sending positive waves to everyone in group. 
Hope everyone will have good news soon. 
For my parents 30 days now. So not long to go hopefully. 

Cheers !!


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello everyone!
My parents got their visa yesterday. Took 36 calendar days for processing.
They are flying out today.


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

Wooow....

Congrats Rahul and Abhi...

Im still waiting and been 30 days... hopefully we should get it sooner.

Was that a straight away email or do you had to wait for 1 day to recieve the email once its updated in the system.

Abhi and Rahul.. what date did you guys submit the visa as this will be helpful for me to understand where im.

Thanks,
Sruj.


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

Also, Rahul and Abhi.

Have you guys applied for 3/6/12 months visa.? as i have applied for 6 months.

Please help me in these 2 questions.

Thanks,
Sruj.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

sruj said:


> Also, Rahul and Abhi.
> 
> Have you guys applied for 3/6/12 months visa.? as i have applied for 6 months.
> 
> ...


I've applied for 3 months stay visa. Total duration of the visa is 3 years with 3 months stay at a time. I think for more than 3 months medicals are required.


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

abhifirewall said:


> I've applied for 3 months stay visa. Total duration of the visa is 3 years with 3 months stay at a time. I think for more than 3 months medicals are required.


coool..

Thanks Abhi.

I have submitted for 6 months and waiting still. Applied on 17th April. Medical done on 20th April.

Hopefully we should be getting it sooner.

Thanks,
Sruj


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

abhifirewall said:


> Hello everyone!
> My parents got their visa yesterday. Took 36 calendar days for processing.
> They are flying out today.


Hi Abhi.

Was that a straight farward email that you have received or did you recieve the email after 24 hours once the status is changed in vfs website.?

Thanks,
Sruj.


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

sruj said:


> Wooow....
> 
> Congrats Rahul and Abhi...
> 
> ...


Hi sruj,

Yeah, it's a straight mail from Visa office from officer named Gaurav.
We applied for 3 months visa, and have got 1.5 yrs visa with multiple entry though i still need to verify maximum stretch time at once

We applied for visa on 12-April and got done with medicals on 18-April

Hope this helps


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

abhifirewall said:


> Hello everyone!
> My parents got their visa yesterday. Took 36 calendar days for processing.
> They are flying out today.


Wow .... Congrats abhi. Hope your parents travelled safe & peacefully

Cheers !


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

sruj said:


> Hi Abhi.
> 
> Was that a straight farward email that you have received or did you recieve the email after 24 hours once the status is changed in vfs website.?
> 
> ...


Hey Sruj,

They got the approval mail on Monday morning and during the weekend it was in processing so I think both the status change on their website and mail came together.

Abhi


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

irahul80 said:


> Hi sruj,
> 
> Yeah, it's a straight mail from Visa office from officer named Gaurav.
> We applied for 3 months visa, and have got 1.5 yrs visa with multiple entry though i still need to verify maximum stretch time at once
> ...


Coool..

Congrats Rahul..

Im still in the waiting boat.. not sure how many days its going to take as its visiting visa for my wife applied on 17th April. medicals done on 24th April.

Thanks,
Sruj


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

abhifirewall said:


> Hey Sruj,
> 
> They got the approval mail on Monday morning and during the weekend it was in processing so I think both the status change on their website and mail came together.
> 
> Abhi


thanks Abhi.

im still waiting.. hopefully i get it sooner.

Thanks,
Sruj.


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I applied 6 months Visitor Visa for my Mother-in-law and file was opened on 20th April. Got query for medicals on 1st May and medicals were done on 3rd May, results were uploaded to High Commission on 6th May by the medical center . We booked her flight ticket on 21st May(sunday) to Melbourne but after looking at the timelines I think its hard to get the visa by this 21st May so planning to change the date to 1st of June. 
Though I know it really won't help to process my in-law's visa more quickly but thought to take a chance because my wife is 8 months 3 weeks pregnant and needs her mothers presence and help as soon as possible. So contacted Australian High Commission NewDelhi by email before 2 days . I got response today as
" the application mentioned by you are still under process at the Australian High Commission. Visa application are assessed in the order they are received by Australian High Commission. It is strongly recommended you apply well in advance of your intended travel date and that you do not make any travel arrangements until you have been granted your visa."

I thought to share my info which may be useful to fellow expats.....


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

avin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied 6 months Visitor Visa for my Mother-in-law and file was opened on 20th April. Got query for medicals on 1st May and medicals were done on 3rd May, results were uploaded to High Commission on 6th May by the medical center . We booked her flight ticket on 21st May(sunday) to Melbourne but after looking at the timelines I think its hard to get the visa by this 21st May so planning to change the date to 1st of June.
> Though I know it really won't help to process my in-law's visa more quickly but thought to take a chance because my wife is 8 months 3 weeks pregnant and needs her mothers presence and help as soon as possible. So contacted Australian High Commission NewDelhi by email before 2 days . I got response today as
> ...


Hi Avin.

thanks for the update, i have applied visiting visa for my wife on 17th April and still waiting.

Thats a generic email that they will send you.

Hopefully we get it sooner. 

Thanks,
Sruj


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

HI Abhi and Rahul.

Its been 32 days so far and no info yet... I called them once last week and do you recommend me calling them again.?

Thanks,
Sruj.


----------



## Miglani86 (May 14, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
My parents visa arrived today. 
Applied 17th April -Arrived 17th May 
Hope everyone parents visa will arrive soon.
Thanks


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Calling them doesnt help at all. You can do nothing but wait!


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

Miglani86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My parents visa arrived today.
> Applied 17th April -Arrived 17th May
> Hope everyone parents visa will arrive soon.
> Thanks


Hi Miglani,
Congrats and Good luck..


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Congratulations*



Miglani86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My parents visa arrived today.
> Applied 17th April -Arrived 17th May
> Hope everyone parents visa will arrive soon.
> Thanks


Congratulations, Miglani86. 

One question, was 17th April the date your parents went to VFS, or was it the date their application reached Australian High Commission?


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats Abhi & Miglani ... Hope everyone travels safe and sound.

All the best to rest, your's will come soon to 😇


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Congratulations, Miglani86.
> 
> One question, was 17th April the date your parents went to VFS, or was it the date their application reached Australian High Commission?


Hi Rakesh,
Usually the application reaches the Australian high commission the very next day or 2 max and promptly a email/sms does come about the application received unless we go VFS on weekends or if there is Aus Holiday, um which case there could be some delay in receiving the reply.


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

irahul80 said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> Usually the application reaches the Australian high commission the very next day or 2 max and promptly a email/sms does come about the application received unless we go VFS on weekends or if there is Aus Holiday, um which case there could be some delay in receiving the reply.


Thanks for the reply, Rahul. 

My parents went to VFS on 28th April, and it reached AHC on 1st May.

My question was to assess if you guys were quoting the date of lodgment or the date on which it reached AHC.


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

Miglani86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My parents visa arrived today.
> Applied 17th April -Arrived 17th May
> Hope everyone parents visa will arrive soon.
> Thanks


Congrats Miglani.

Im still waiting though i applied on 17th for my wife.

Not sure how many days to wait.

Looks like they are giving more importance to parents visas rather than partner visiting visas.

Thanks,
Sruj.


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

hey guys.

Is there anyone or your friends who has submitted the visiting visa for partner and still waiting for visa.?

If yes, can you please share your timelines.

Thanks,
Sruj.


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Rahul.
> 
> My parents went to VFS on 28th April, and it reached AHC on 1st May.
> 
> My question was to assess if you guys were quoting the date of lodgment or the date on which it reached AHC.


Hi Rakesh,

I believe most of us are quoting date of lodgement as our work ceases as soon as we submit the case. Don't worry it might be case of +-3/5 days...you will receive the it soon

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Surprisingly we got visa grant notice today for my mother-in-law . Flight ticket was booked on 21/5 and didn't really expect a grant on Saturday so paid alot for date change & fare difference and changed the date on this friday to June 1st . As the grant arrived today and June1st is again 10days aways & my wife really can't wait from seeing her mother , paid the charges again and changed the date to 23/5 because 21/5 my first booked date is not available ....

For the sake of timelines..
Application uploaded to high commission on 20/04/2017.
Medicals done on 3/5/17
Medicals uploaded by clinic on 6/5/17
Visa grant on 20/5/17.

Good luck everyone with the visa's


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

irahul80 said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> 
> I believe most of us are quoting date of lodgement as our work ceases as soon as we submit the case. Don't worry it might be case of +-3/5 days...you will receive the it soon
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

Sruj ,
According to the timelines you would be getting grant for your wife in this week..


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

Hope to see more grants this week.


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

avin said:


> Hi Guys,
> Surprisingly we got visa grant notice today for my mother-in-law . Flight ticket was booked on 21/5 and didn't really expect a grant on Saturday so paid alot for date change & fare difference and changed the date on this friday to June 1st . As the grant arrived today and June1st is again 10days aways & my wife really can't wait from seeing her mother , paid the charges again and changed the date to 23/5 because 21/5 my first booked date is not available ....
> 
> For the sake of timelines..
> ...


Congrats Avin....


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

avin said:


> Sruj ,
> According to the timelines you would be getting grant for your wife in this week..


Thanks Avin.

Hopefully I get the visa grant this week. cant wait for this visa. 

Thanks,
Sruj.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am having a PR and may travel to Aus in next month through my current company. I want to apply for tourist for my wife and kid now itself. Can I apply it on my own ? Or do I need to go to travel agent for that?

Also, is the leave letter mandatory ? She is working but on leave since last 9 months. Her leave ends on 25th June 2017.

I have heard that tourist visa is taking time nowadays. Any other way/type of visa to get it done quickly ?


----------



## irahul80 (Mar 11, 2016)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am having a PR and may travel to Aus in next month through my current company. I want to apply for tourist for my wife and kid now itself. Can I apply it on my own ? Or do I need to go to travel agent for that?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I believe you should create a new thread to ask this question or Search the forum for any similar case.
My guess, you can have it both as in a dependent visa as well as tourist visa for your wife. Dependent visa usually takes more time to process (it's time line start with around more than 2 months) but tourist visa as we have seen in Sponsored Family category of Tourist sub visa type takes around 30+ days. But the purpose is entirely diff for both the visas

I guess you have to take a call, if u want longer stay and your wife want to work ..go for dependent one else tourist one would work for you. Also i don't think u require any agent, its a very straight process. A little knowledge about the process will help u in longer run but using agent services make a person completely dependent on them (imo)

All the best for you & your family travel !

Cheers !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am having a PR and may travel to Aus in next month through my current company. I want to apply for tourist for my wife and kid now itself. Can I apply it on my own ? Or do I need to go to travel agent for that?
> 
> ...


I think is the new thread you create, please also clarify if your wife and children Have applied for PR.
It may be relevant to the visas that they may be able to apply for

Cheers


----------

